# They all look alike....



## Sylie

Not. Isn't it funny how we can instantly recognize a canine member of the forum? There was a picture of Steve on the side just now...he was yawning. I knew who it was right away. Even Alan recognizes pictures of Ava.

And yet, people come to my house and can't tell the difference between MiMi and Ray. What is up with that?

Here is a quiz for you. Name this dog.


----------



## Furbabies mom

I don't know but she sure is cute!!!


----------



## wkomorow

I am guessing it is not Dewey in drag? The eyes, nose and mouth remind me of both Mimi and of Matilda. But there is something about the right paw looks like Mimi's just below it.


----------



## Sylie

Here is a hint: she is really tiny. Really, really tiny.


----------



## Maglily

MiMi ??

I know what you mean, my sister said once "don't they all look alike?" meaning the dogs on SM. my reply "gasp! don't let them hear you say that. LOL'

to her they are all white with dark eyes.


----------



## Sylie

wkomorow said:


> I am guessing it is not Dewey in drag? The eyes, nose and mouth remind me of both Mimi and of Matilda. But there is something about the right paw looks like Mimi's just below it.


She is not mine. I stole the picture. At this moment it is my desktop...just because she is so fluffing adorable.

Here's another hint: she has three siblings who are as tiny and cute as she is.


----------



## Sylie

Maglily said:


> MiMi ??
> 
> I know what you mean, my sister said once "don't they all look alike?" meaning the dogs on SM. my reply "gasp! don't let them hear you say that. LOL'
> 
> to her they are all white with dark eyes.


And I am pretty sure I could pick Jody out of a group of twenty white dogs with dark eyes.


----------



## wkomorow

Ava?


----------



## Snowbody

That must be one of Lynda's -- Gigi or Katie?


----------



## Sylie

Snowbody said:


> That must be one of Lynda's -- Gigi or Katie?



Pay the trumpets....you got it, Sue. It is so so so Lynda's GIGI!


----------



## Ann Mother

I did'nt know but soon beautiful girl.


----------



## Pooh's mommy

Absolutely Adorable. They are All adorable but unique in their own way :wub:


----------



## sherry

Yes, of course ! I know with my past two maltese I got that all the time! How do you tell them apart? Sure, they were the same size and both white, but their faces didn't even look alike!


----------



## mdbflorida

So true Sylvia. I got a call a couple of months ago while I was out of town from a neighbor. He says your dogs are out and running on the golf course. I called Stan who of course was on the golf course! He just about has a heart attacking getting there because he was afraid I would kill him if anything happened to the babies. WHAT? Me? It turns out not ours it was a yellow lab and at least the other one was a maltese but a tiny one not the BOOSTER. Whew.


----------



## Bailey&Me

Haha my guess was going to be Lynda's Gigi too...she is adorable and this is just the cutest picture ever!!!


----------



## lynda

Hey, I just tuned in. I was going to guess Gigi too:chili::chili::chili:

I get the same thing all the time too, "how can you tell them apart" I can not only tell them apart but if they are in another room and someone is barking, I know who it is just by their bark.


----------



## lynda

Snowbody said:


> That must be one of Lynda's -- Gigi or Katie?


Thanks for recognizing my littlest angel.:thumbsup:


----------



## lynda

Sylie said:


> Not. Isn't it funny how we can instantly recognize a canine member of the forum? There was a picture of Steve on the side just now...he was yawning. I knew who it was right away. Even Alan recognizes pictures of Ava.
> 
> And yet, people come to my house and can't tell the difference between MiMi and Ray. What is up with that?
> 
> Here is a quiz for you. Name this dog.


Hey girlfriend, I am very honored that you picked Gigi's picture for this test.:aktion033:


----------



## Maglily

Sylie said:


> And I am pretty sure I could pick Jody out of a group of twenty white dogs with dark eyes.


 
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## elly

Seri


----------



## Matilda's mommy

She's so darn cute:wub: Lynda I LOVE your fluffs:wub::wub::wub:
I always see some resemblance in our fluffs, from time to time Matilda will have a certain look that reminds me of one of the fluffs here.
It does drive me crazy when people think they all look alike, but what's even worse is when someone tells me Matilda isn't a Maltese :w00t::angry:
I had one lady tell me Matilda was a white yorkie:HistericalSmiley: oooooookkkkkkk


----------



## Sylie

Yes, some of them do look very much alike, but we can still tell the difference, even in pictures. I think that Boo and Tyler look very much alike (I imagine it is a family resemblance) but I can always tell them apart.

I think this little girl looks very much like MiMi. The first person to guess wins, um, um, um....praise.


----------



## Sylie

Matilda's mommy said:


> She's so darn cute:wub: Lynda I LOVE your fluffs:wub::wub::wub:
> I always see some resemblance in our fluffs, from time to time Matilda will have a certain look that reminds me of one of the fluffs here.
> It does drive me crazy when people think they all look alike, but what's even worse is when someone tells me Matilda isn't a Maltese :w00t::angry:
> I had one lady tell me Matilda was a white yorkie:HistericalSmiley: oooooookkkkkkk


It is so nice to meet a genius who corrects our mistakes. One woman corrected me on how I pronounce my last name. Matilda must be very rare, no wonder you didn't know her breed. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lynda

Does that baby have a big brother????? Gives some clues please


----------



## lynda

Is it Emma? or is it MiMiI think it's MiMi


----------



## Sylie

lynda said:


> Does that baby have a big brother????? Gives some clues please


Clue: I fell in love with her at Nationals in Orlando.


----------



## Sylie

lynda said:


> Is it Emma? or is it MiMiI think it's MiMi


I said she looks like MiMi.


----------



## puppydoll

Maglily said:


> MiMi ??
> 
> I know what you mean, my sister said once "don't they all look alike?" meaning the dogs on SM. my reply "gasp! don't let them hear you say that. LOL'
> 
> to her they are all white with dark eyes.


Well, one thing they are to all of us is precious:wub: and beautiful:wub:!! I cannot wait to meet some of these fluffs at Nationals!!:aktion033:


----------



## lynda

Ok, then I guess Emma, Nida's Emma:thumbsup:


----------



## Furbabies mom

I think it's one of Debbie's (my sugar bears) Reese?


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Furbabies mom said:


> I think it's one of Debbie's (my sugar bears) Reese?




I think she's Debbie's:wub:


----------



## Sylie

Furbabies mom said:


> I think it's one of Debbie's (my sugar bears) Reese?





Matilda's mommy said:


> I think she's Debbie's:wub:




Very very warm...guess again.

The first one with the correct answer gets to go next. Okay?


----------



## Furbabies mom

Kelly!!!!!


----------



## Sylie

Kelly is right.
Here is your praise: Deborah, you are as brilliant as you are beautiful.

Will you do one now, please?


----------



## Furbabies mom

This little one is kind of new, but oh sooo cute!


----------



## Sylie

I've never seen that photo, but my first thought was Cody. Ann Mother's Cody.


----------



## Furbabies mom

No not Cody , but as you see from the camo it is a boy. 
He has met up with some of our members here.


----------



## elly

Kelly


----------



## Sylie

Benjamin?


----------



## Sylie

elly said:


> Kelly


You are right Cathy...but late to the party.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Sylie said:


> Benjamin?


Not Beatriz's crew, but they have met this little guy.


----------



## Sylie

Owen? I guess, I am not as good at recognizing a face as I thought I was.


----------



## mylittleleo

Porkchop?


----------



## Sylie

mylittleleo said:


> Porkchop?



I think you got it :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## mylittleleo

Yay, looks like Porkchop! I used to also think these little white dogs all looked very similar. ...then I got Leo. 

One of my co-workers heard I was taking Leo on a playdate with another maltese, and she asked me, what if you can't tell them about, what if you take home the wrong dog?! ... I'm sure she was half-kidding, but c'mon!


----------



## Furbabies mom

mylittleleo said:


> Porkchop?


Yep, it's Porkchop!!!!!


----------



## Dominic

Lil porky! How fun this thread turned out to be.


----------



## shellbeme

I was always kind of touched that while no one else could tell my pups apart, my mom could. One day my sister was saying 'I dont' know how you can tell the difference' Mom replied 'It's easy, Rocky is the curly one, Tucker has straight hair. They look nothing like!'

Sometimes, I love that woman


----------



## Sylie

Okay, I'll give you an easy one. First one to gt it, gets to post one.


----------



## Furbabies mom

I know, but I'll pass since I already guessed. I love this fluff!


----------



## sherry

Mimi!


----------



## The A Team

Oh, I just read through this whole thread!! FUN!!!!!! I didn't guess Gigi, I did guess Deb's pup....and I'm thinking this one is actually Mimi!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me

Sylie said:


> Okay, I'll give you an easy one. First one to gt it, gets to post one.


Hmmm I'm going to guess Ben...Tracey's (TLR) Ben :wub: Am I right, am I right??


----------



## Sylie

Ta Da:chili::chili::chili:Nida, you are right.

And thank you guys who said MiMi, that is a huge compliment. You know, MiMi has a big time crush on Ben.

Your turn, Nida.


----------



## pippersmom

Oooooh this thread is so much fun!


----------



## Bailey&Me

Who is this cutie??? :wub:


----------



## Sylie

Tyler


----------



## Furbabies mom

I say Tyler too.


----------



## sherry

Tyler!


----------



## lynda

Sue's (Snowbody)Tyler.


----------



## Bailey&Me

Sylie said:


> Tyler





Furbabies mom said:


> I say Tyler too.





sherry said:


> Tyler!





lynda said:


> Sue's (Snowbody)Tyler.


Yep! That was an easy one, huh? :thumbsup:

Okay, next! This thread is fun! :chili:


----------



## Sylie

Since Deborah and I both had our turn (I had quite a few) I think that Sherry should post the next picture, or Lynda.

I have to tell you guys something funny that relates to this subject. Sherry sent me a friend request on FB, but I didn't recognize her by name. However, I saw a picture of Riley and Sissy and recognized them immediately...and it was not the same picture as Sherry's siggy picture, it was a picture I had not seen before.

So, somebody carry on....this is fun.


----------



## Maglily

Sue's Tyler!


----------



## sherry




----------



## The A Team

Oh, this is a tough one...she looks very small...a puppy? or just little??


----------



## sherry

She is little, but I don't know how much she weighs. I'll add a hint: She is "retired!"


----------



## Furbabies mom

Hmmm is it Breeze or Paula's new one that she's going to get?


----------



## sherry

Furbabies mom said:


> Hmmm is it Breeze or Paula's new one that she's going to get?


Neither. I will add another hint : She has two brothers!


----------



## Sylie

Good morning. I don't recognize that little cutiepie.


----------



## sherry

My bad! I wanted to throw everyone for a loop! Here is a dolled up pic of the precious girl!


----------



## pippersmom

I don't know who she is but she is so stinking cute and so tiny. :wub:


----------



## pippersmom

Elena?????


----------



## Sylie

I think Kathy got it right. I actually held Elena.


----------



## sherry

pippersmom said:


> Elena?????


Ding, Ding, Ding!!!! That's right! Now it's your turn Kathy!


----------



## pippersmom

wooohoooo. Just leaving now for my granddaughter's 1st birthday so will post a picture in a couple of hours.


----------



## pippersmom

I think this fluff looks like Pipper in this picture (when Pipper hasn't just been to the groomer) but it's not Pipper. Guess who!


----------



## sherry

pippersmom said:


> I think this fluff looks like Pipper in this picture (when Pipper hasn't just been to the groomer) but it's not Pipper. Guess who!


The photo said it was removed. It's not there.


----------



## pippersmom

sherry said:


> The photo said it was removed. It's not there.


That's weird, its showing up on mine. Lets see if other people can see it.


----------



## Sylie

No, I can't see it.


----------



## Maglily

Can't see it either.


----------



## pippersmom

Ok_ will try again. Don't know why I can see the picture and you guys can't. If it doesn't show up this time someone else can take a turn.I think this picture looks like Pipper. Guess who!_


----------



## Furbabies mom

I think I know, but I won't answer since I have guessed already.


----------



## wkomorow

A fellow Canadian?


----------



## Sylie

wkomorow said:


> A fellow Canadian?


I think you may have it, Walter.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Say it Walter! LOL


----------



## pippersmom

wkomorow said:


> A fellow Canadian?


Possibly :innocent:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Yes it's Jodi right??? of course I cheated and read who Walter guessed


----------



## pippersmom

yup it's Jodi. I think it's Walters turn since he guessed a fellow Canadian. I LOVE this game


----------



## wkomorow

Ok, here goes - and an extra clue - a sweet little girl


----------



## Sylie

It could be Matilda.

Another great clue, Walter. I was able to eliminate one girl, who I personally know is not sweet.

I also wanted to say, that I agree that Pipper and Jody look like twins.


----------



## wkomorow

Not Matilda.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Oh that's a tough one!
She looks like a puppy. 
A very cute puppy.


----------



## lynda

Gosh, she looks like my Katie but I know it's not her:blink:


----------



## wkomorow

lynda said:


> Gosh, she looks like my Katie but I know it's not her:blink:


Debbie offered a little hint. Funny thing is that Luck has the same klippo pjs as Tyler, and I had to do a double-take.


----------



## wkomorow

No guesses? Do you want a clue?


----------



## The A Team

You guys have been having all the fun while I cooked and entertained today!!! And now I don't know who this is!!!:wub:


----------



## Sylie

wkomorow said:


> No guesses? Do you want a clue?



No thanks, your clues keep me awake, make me bite my lips, scratch my head, and fall on the floor kicking and screaming. I think I will just fold.:wub:


----------



## Sylie

Okay, okay. I want a clue.


----------



## wkomorow

Here is a give away -

The day this sweet little girl was born was a banner day.


----------



## Sylie

wkomorow said:


> Here is a give away -
> 
> The day this sweet little girl was born was a banner day.


Well that is a sure give-away, if we knew what banner day is and if we knew the date of every puppies birth.

Walter, I wish with all my heart that I could meet you in person, then I would be able to slap you silly.:wub:

Hey, are you coming to the big event in Chicago? You should think about it..it would be such a hoot.

I gotta go google...................................................


----------



## wkomorow

Google won't help. The answer is right in front of you. :innocent:


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Sweetness? (on the banner )


----------



## wkomorow

Stacy so close


----------



## wkomorow

Isn't anyone going to drive it home?


----------



## Sylie

I need to dig less. Stacy amazed me at her keen perception. I don't know who that sweet pup in your photo, or in the banner is though. I'm out for the night. First thing tomorrow, I will see who figured it out. Toodalo.


----------



## Sylie

Wait, wait, what could be closer to Sweetness than TESSA?


----------



## Bailey&Me

I'm gonna guess this is a puppy pic of Mercedes


----------



## sherry

Bailey&Me said:


> I'm gonna guess this is a puppy pic of Mercedes


She does look like Mercedes?


----------



## Furbabies mom

Is it one of Debbie's? Her name is Educ8te or something like that. Sylvia met her in Kentucky. Oh I forget her pups name.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Furbabies mom said:


> Is it one of Debbie's? Her name is Educ8te or something like that. Sylvia met her in Kentucky. Oh I forget her pups name.





Ellie or Gracie?????


----------



## Orla

Mercedes? It looks like Mercedes


----------



## wkomorow

Those who said Elly's Mercedes was right. Our very own banner girl. Let's drive it home, did not give it away?

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/109448-mercedes-puppy-picture.html

Next - Nida or Orla?


----------



## elly

That's my girl❤


----------



## wkomorow

Cathy, Mercedes is so cute I had to post her baby picture.


----------



## Orla

wkomorow said:


> Those who said Elly's Mercedes was right. Our very own banner girl. Let's drive it home, did not give it away?
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/109448-mercedes-puppy-picture.html
> 
> Next - Nida or Orla?


Nida guessed first, so it should be her go


----------



## Bailey&Me

Orla said:


> Nida guessed first, so it should be her go



Orla, I'm out and about for a few hours. Take this one and I will post a pic in a bit too


----------



## Orla

okay, I searched around.

Guess who this is


----------



## Sylie

You did'nt put a dress on Milo, did you?


----------



## Orla

Sylie said:


> You did'nt put a dress on Milo, did you?


ahah it's not Milo


----------



## Bailey&Me

Orla said:


> okay, I searched around.
> 
> Guess who this is



Ah, great one Orla! I think I know  

Ok this game has proved that I look at pics of our Maltese way too much! Which reminds me I should get back to work


----------



## Furbabies mom

Aww how cute!!! I don't know...


----------



## Sylie

I never saw a picture of her with a haircut. But I would recognize Bailey in a group of a hundred. I think.

That was funny Orla.

This thread is fun.


----------



## sherry

I don't know this one.


----------



## The A Team

I don't know who this one is either...


----------



## mylittleleo

Looks like it could be an older picture of Hedy's Dolce??


----------



## Orla

I'll give a hint.

She's one of two malts in her house, and she's the oldest.


----------



## wkomorow

She looks like Ella to me.


----------



## Bailey&Me

Ok I'm going to go ahead and say I believe this is Maureen's Cherry Lola! What a pretty girl!


----------



## Orla

Bailey&Me said:


> Ok I'm going to go ahead and say I believe this is Maureen's Cherry Lola! What a pretty girl!


Yep!! :thumbsup:

Okay, now your go!


----------



## Bailey&Me

Orla said:


> Yep!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, now your go!



Haha okay here we go.... Guess who this adorable Malt is!


----------



## lydiatug

Looks like Mieka to me???


----------



## Sylie

I think it is Obi.


----------



## Orla

Can I guess again? I know who that is


----------



## Sylie

Orla said:


> Can I guess again? I know who that is


Of course.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Orla

It's Gustave?


----------



## mylittleleo

I also think it looks like Mieka


----------



## Bailey&Me

Orla said:


> It's Gustave?



Yup! I knew you'd guess this one  

Back to you Orla


----------



## Bailey&Me

lydiatug said:


> Looks like Mieka to me???






mylittleleo said:


> I also think it looks like Mieka




It's Mieka's brother, Gustave


----------



## silverhaven

Cute one of my Lola, Orla  I am surprised Nida guessed. Even hubby didn't recognize her LOL even though her cut really is very similar now. 

I recognized the chest hair on Gustave...

Loving this thread.


----------



## Orla

silverhaven said:


> Cute one of my Lola, Orla  I am surprised Nida guessed. Even hubby didn't recognize her LOL even though her cut really is very similar now.
> 
> I recognized the chest hair on Gustave...
> 
> Loving this thread.


I think it was an old picture of her. She was the first dog to come to my mind when I had to pick one!


----------



## Bailey&Me

silverhaven said:


> Cute one of my Lola, Orla  I am surprised Nida guessed. Even hubby didn't recognize her LOL even though her cut really is very similar now.
> 
> I recognized the chest hair on Gustave...
> 
> Loving this thread.



Maureen I told you I love love love the pics you post of your beautiful girls! So I remembered it  You have to post pics more often!


----------



## Orla

Guess this one


----------



## eiksaa

I know who that is! But I'll let other people try


----------



## Sylie

eiksaa said:


> I know who that is! But I'll let other people try


Astha, you have been very naughty by not keeping us up to date on pictures. I just looked at your FB page and realized how much Meika looks like MiMi now.

I'm guessing the picture Orla posted is MiMi :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## eiksaa

Sylie said:


> Astha, you have been very naughty by not keeping us up to date on pictures. I just looked at your FB page and realized how much Meika looks like MiMi now.
> 
> I'm guessing the picture Orla posted is MiMi :HistericalSmiley:



I know, I really need to post more on here.  maybe that's my new year resolution.


----------



## Bailey&Me

eiksaa said:


> I know who that is! But I'll let other people try



Me too! Such a cute picture of such a cute malt


----------



## eiksaa

Alright I'll answer. That's my gorgeous baby Ben.

My turn! Who's this?


----------



## wkomorow

I know it is not, but Luck was just climbing up on me, I looked down and the resemblance was uncanny. If it weren't for the top knot, I would have said Tyler.


----------



## Sylie

I know it isn't, but it sure looks like MiMi.

BTW that picture is hilarious...I love it.

And since I already said that I think Meika looks like MiMi, that is my guess.


----------



## Orla

I'm not sure who that is. I have a guess, but I'll let a few others try first.


----------



## Dominic

So much fun. I'm so bad though I only recognized my love Gustave


----------



## Matilda's mommy

:blush: I remember that tongue picture, but can't remember who it is:blush:


----------



## Chardy

Is it Emma ? Pam's Emma or Truffels? I can't tell them apart but looks like one of them!


----------



## Orla

Chardy said:


> Is it Emma ? Pam's Emma or Truffels? I can't tell them apart but looks like one of them!


My guess was also Truffles


----------



## eiksaa

Not Truffles but I could certainly see some resemblance. And since I'm feeling generous I will say not Emma either.


----------



## Sylie

It looks so much like MiMi. Dewey looks like MiMi...and that certainly looks like something he would do. I doubt it, but that is my final answer.


----------



## Orla

Nida's Emma?


----------



## Chardy

I was almost going to say Emma as well.... because that pic looks like McC and McC and Emma looked so much alike as puppies... So good guess!!!


----------



## sherry

It does look like Emma and I don't think it is Dewey. I have no answer!


----------



## Bailey&Me

Nope not my Emma! Love this pic though...adoooorable!!! What a beautiful Malt! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## wkomorow

That isn't Miss Matilda is it?


----------



## Matilda's mommy

No not Matilda 
I think it is Pam's Emma too


----------



## eiksaa

No right guess yet. Here's a clue. She's one of two sisters.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

If it's Pam's Emma then I am completely horrific at this because I don't recognize it as her! LOL! 

I'm going to say Tamizami's Reina


----------



## The A Team

This face is so cute! ...and so familiar....I can't come up with a name though!!!:smilie_tischkante:



Orla said:


> Guess this one


----------



## Dominic

The A Team said:


> This face is so cute! ...and so familiar....I can't come up with a name though!!!:smilie_tischkante:


Pat, that is my sweet boy Benjamin, Aastha guessed it right. He is Steve and Mieka sibling.


----------



## Sylie

On day we must start a thread of "tongues out."


----------



## Sylie

Suppose when everybody is stumped you most a different picture of the same dog?


----------



## pammy4501

I got Ben, but I don't recognize Aastha's pic. If it's one of my girls, I have never seen that pic. It doesn't look like Emma at all. And I don't think it's Truff either. Hmmmm you may have stumped me.


----------



## Sylie

Pippa or Cozette?


----------



## eiksaa

Sylie said:


> Suppose when everybody is stumped you most a different picture of the same dog?



That's fair. Here's another pic. And no, no correct guesses yet.


----------



## eiksaa

And a clue, think flower.


----------



## Chardy

Daisy- Cindy.....


----------



## Furbabies mom

Lily. Cindy.


----------



## Orla

I think it's Daisy too


----------



## sherry

Daisy or Lilly! I'll say Daisy!


----------



## eiksaa

Yes! It's Daisy. Carol, your turn as you guessed first.


----------



## Sylie

Yay Carol :chili::chili::chili:The flower clue really helped, but so did the second picture where you can tell how small she is. When Cindy came to my house to visit, Daisy was so tiny that I hid her under my shirt and tried to steal her.


----------



## Dominic

Oh boy she's pretty!!


----------



## Chardy

Love this one!!! I will give a hint... We left the West Coast


----------



## Sylie

I see a sibling in the background.


----------



## Dominic

Sylie said:


> I see a sibling in the background.



Dang Sylvia you're good. I haven't notice it. Such a pretty malt and of course I have no idea of who's that.


----------



## Chardy

Yes Sylvia ... she has a brother!


----------



## Sylie

It could be McC....it's hard to tell. Since we can guess to our heart's content, I'm going to go with Mc Cartney Blue, Carol, Chardy's pretty little girl.


----------



## Chardy

No no -- not McC!!


----------



## wkomorow

Liesl?


----------



## Chardy

Good guess Walter but not Lisi. Although Sandi just left the West Coast, this little pumpkin boarders /lives in the WARM east coast!


----------



## Bailey&Me

I'm saying it's Penny! (And the brother in the back is Sammie)


----------



## Chardy

Bailey&Me said:


> I'm saying it's Penny! (And the brother in the back is Sammie)



Bingo!! Love Penny!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me

Chardy said:


> Bingo!!


Good one, Carol! You had me confused for a minute because I could have sworn this was McC at first...looks so much like her! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody

Very late to the party here but I think this is starting to prove, not disprove, the title of the thread...They all look alike. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Great shots and lots of guesses. :chili:


----------



## Sylie

Snowbody said:


> Very late to the party here but I think this is starting to prove, not disprove, the title of the thread...They all look alike. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Great shots and lots of guesses. :chili:


Funny, that is what is happening. Yet, I double dare you to put Tyler anywhere in the world, and I will know it is Tyler.

I often say that Dewey looks so much like MiMi, but nobody else sees it, because when MiMi sees the camera she kind of freezes. Yet, when she just looks up at me, she has the same expression as Deborah captures on camera.


----------



## Dominic

Sylvia, we need Mimi's pictures! She looks like so many of the malts on this thread. Please share the love


----------



## Sylie

Dominic said:


> Sylvia, we need Mimi's pictures! She looks like so many of the malts on this thread. Please share the love


Okay, here is a recent picture of MiMi. I have admit that when I managed to keep her in full coat, she truly was a work of art...but....










Plus she has some bad tear staining. We are working on that.


----------



## mysugarbears

Sylie said:


> I think this little girl looks very much like MiMi. The first person to guess wins, um, um, um....praise.



I was just reading posts and look who i come across...Kelly Girl! :wub: I need to start coming on here more.  Now i'm going to go back and finish the thread.


----------



## mysugarbears

This was a really fun thread to read and trying to guess who the pup was.  I didn't guess too many correctly.


----------



## The A Team

I keep trying to stop in to take guesses and I hadn't gotten any...except Kelly.:blush:

Guess this thread shows us that there are some lines that do have a lot of the same traits. 

I always was secretly in love with Jett and knew him anywhere...then at one of my puppy parties I scooped him up in my arms and told him I loved him...:wub:...guess what, it was Tyler! They are both so adorable!!:wub::wub: and now I think Boo looks just like them. Must be a Chrisman thing :innocent:


Then there are lots of malts that we do recognize without hesitation. :aktion033:


----------



## Orla

Sometimes I show my family and friends pics of other maltese and they think it's Milo - and they know Milo!


----------



## pippersmom

Orla said:


> Sometimes I show my family and friends pics of other maltese and they think it's Milo - and they know Milo!


I *THINK* I would know a picture of Milo because he has those beautiful HUGE eyes.


----------



## sherry

This is a fun thread! Yes, I was duped by several of the pics. It is hard to recognize some with different hairstyles and expressions.


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:Waiting:Love this thread. It is so fun seeing all of you guess and getting to see old and new pictures of all the fluffs.:Waiting:


----------



## Sylie

It looks like this wonderful thread may have run it's course. Thanks everyone for making it so much fun. For the grand finale I am going to give you a really easy one..................


----------



## eiksaa

Noooo why? Let's keep going!


----------



## mysugarbears

Sylie said:


> It looks like this wonderful thread may have run it's course. Thanks everyone for making it so much fun. For the grand finale I am going to give you a really easy one..................



Well i enjoyed reading this thread but i hope it's not the end. BTW is that Ray in a dress? :blush:


----------



## Sylie

Wow, Debbie you got it right away. I thought I would fool everyone.

If you really don't want the thread to end, it is your turn to post a picture.


----------



## eiksaa

I'll go. Who's this?


----------



## eiksaa

Man. Let's try again.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Aww how cute! I haven't a clue??


----------



## wkomorow

One of Stacy's?


----------



## Orla

Ahh such a cute puppy!
Is it Mieka?


----------



## pippersmom

oh my goodness what a little doll. Can't wait to find out who it is.


----------



## eiksaa

Nope, not Mieka. And one of Stacy's? Not directly atleast but maybecouldbepossibly.


----------



## Orla

Maybe Emma?


----------



## Dominic

I know I know!! It's Nida's Emma, that gorgeous little thing.


----------



## eiksaa

Dominic said:


> I know I know!! It's Nida's Emma, that gorgeous little thing.


Yes! It's baby Emma.:wub: Your turn to post a pic.


----------



## Dominic

Who's this handsome boy?


----------



## Furbabies mom

What a sweetie!!


----------



## Bailey&Me

Orla said:


> Maybe Emma?





Dominic said:


> I know I know!! It's Nida's Emma, that gorgeous little thing.





eiksaa said:


> Yes! It's baby Emma.:wub: Your turn to post a pic.



Awwwww baby Emma! Seems like so long ago...this brings back some great memories...thanks for posting, Aastha! 

Beatriz and Orla, can't believe you guys guessed Emma from this pic. :aktion033: Haha you guys are good! If I didn't remember the pic, I'd barely be able to guess myself!


----------



## eiksaa

Orla said:


> Maybe Emma?


Ooh, sorry Orla just saw your post. Yup, it's Emma indeed.:chili:


----------



## Bailey&Me

Dominic said:


> Who's this handsome boy?


Oh this is Owen! He is sooooooo cute! :wub:


----------



## pammy4501

Dominic said:


> Who's this handsome boy?


 That's my favorite baby doll Owen!!


----------



## Dominic

Bailey&Me said:


> Oh this is Owen! He is sooooooo cute! :wub:





pammy4501 said:


> That's my favorite baby doll Owen!!


Yes!! That is sweet Owen, that cute little guy. I love him. 

Now, it is your turn to share a picture for us to guess.


----------



## Sylie

I also skew that it was Owen right away.


----------



## Malt Shoppe

Oh, I just knew that was Emma - I had to leave and couldn't reply, but I know Emma from painting that cute little face.

Owen is a living doll, what an adorable picture of an adorable little boy! 

Love these pictures/guessing game!


----------



## sherry

pammy4501 said:


> That's my favorite baby doll Owen!!


I had no doubt that that was Owen!:chili:


----------



## Bailey&Me

Okay guess who this beautiful Malt is!


----------



## Maglily

pippersmom said:


> Ok_ will try again. Don't know why I can see the picture and you guys can't. If it doesn't show up this time someone else can take a turn.I think this picture looks like Pipper. Guess who!_



HEY! I can't believe I missed this....I know who it is...


----------



## Orla

Bailey&Me said:


> Okay guess who this beautiful Malt is!


This dog is so adorable :wub:

Is it Bijou? I don't think her owner has been on SM for a few years now, but she's the dog that came to my mind when I saw the pic. I'm probably way off, but that's the only one I can think of!


----------



## mysugarbears

Sylie said:


> Wow, Debbie you got it right away. I thought I would fool everyone.
> 
> If you really don't want the thread to end, it is your turn to post a picture.



I just got home from work and will look for a pic to post, but i see others have been posting pics.


----------



## Sylie

If that isn't your Emma, it must be her mother.


----------



## Bailey&Me

Orla said:


> This dog is so adorable :wub:
> 
> Is it Bijou? I don't think her owner has been on SM for a few years now, but she's the dog that came to my mind when I saw the pic. I'm probably way off, but that's the only one I can think of!


I KNOW, isn't she darling!? LOVE her! Nope, it's not Bijou but she is adorable too! :wub:



Sylie said:


> If that isn't your Emma, it must be her mother.


Nope, not Emma or her mom either!


----------



## mysugarbears

Bailey&Me said:


> Okay guess who this beautiful Malt is!
> 
> View attachment 212042



That looks like Maureen's Penny.


----------



## mysugarbears

See if you can who this beautiful girl is. :wub:


----------



## Sylie

:tender::tender:I don't who either of those two beauties are, but I can't think clearly because I am gushing pheromones just looking at them.


----------



## Chardy

Gosh Nida... I had to look at the chair in the background etc to make sure it wasn't McC-- I have no idea!!! Is it Charm??? CHERISH?


----------



## Bailey&Me

mysugarbears said:


> That looks like Maureen's Penny.





Sylie said:


> :tender::tender:I don't who either of those two beauties are, but I can't think clearly because I am gushing pheromones just looking at them.





Chardy said:


> Gosh Nida... I had to look at the chair in the background etc to make sure it wasn't McC-- I have no idea!!! Is it Charm??? CHERISH?


Yep, Debbie's right...it's Maureen's Penny! Her sister is Cherry Lola who Orla posted a pic of earlier in this thread :wub:


----------



## sherry

I was just gonna guess Penny Lane!


----------



## mysugarbears

Can you guess who this baby is? :wub:


----------



## Snowbody

I was going to guess McCartney for picture before this. Is that last one Dusty?


----------



## Malt Shoppe

mysugarbears said:


> See if you can who this beautiful girl is. :wub:


Debbie, I KNOW who this is - Maddie, Paula's new precious baby. This is the picture I painted her ornament from.....absolutely precious.


----------



## Sylie

Snowbody said:


> I was going to guess McCartney for picture before this. Is that last one Dusty?


 I thought Dusty, too.


----------



## mysugarbears

Malt Shoppe said:


> Debbie, I KNOW who this is - Maddie, Paula's new precious baby. This is the picture I painted her ornament from.....absolutely precious.



You got it Claire, now it's your turn to post a pic.


----------



## mysugarbears

Snowbody said:


> I was going to guess McCartney for picture before this. Is that last one Dusty?





Sylie said:


> I thought Dusty, too.



Nope not Dusty.


----------



## eiksaa

It's Jasper!


----------



## Malt Shoppe

Who is this cutie? :innocent:

​


----------



## Malt Shoppe

OOPS....didn't realize there is still one to be guessed when I submitted the picture!


----------



## mysugarbears

eiksaa said:


> It's Jasper!



Ding ding ding...


----------



## mysugarbears

Malt Shoppe said:


> Who is this cutie? :innocent:
> 
> ​



It's Elana!


----------



## Malt Shoppe

mysugarbears said:


> It's Elana!


Whoooa! That was just too fast! Thought it would really stump you guys! Such a cute picture tho......

OK...Debbie, ball in your court for another picture!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Well I guessed two Debbie's and mine:innocent::HistericalSmiley: I'm terrible at this, but love this thread


----------



## mysugarbears

Malt Shoppe said:


> Whoooa! That was just too fast! Thought it would really stump you guys! Such a cute picture tho......
> 
> OK...Debbie, ball in your court for another picture!



Elana is a cutie pie!



Last one for tonight. Who is this precious baby? :wub:


----------



## socalyte

Oh goodness, I can guess this time! Matilda!

I'm having so much fun with this-- I finally was able to read through the whole thing, and it's been a blast trying to figure out who each picture is before I read the correct guess. 

I know a lot of our fluffs have similar or the same lines, so sometimes it does become a challenge. Some of the pics of Gustave remind me very much of Pippa, who are from the same breeder but the parents are different. I haven't gone and checked back further in the line, though I should sometime because they really do look so similar.


----------



## mysugarbears

socalyte said:


> Oh goodness, I can guess this time! Matilda!
> 
> I'm having so much fun with this-- I finally was able to read through the whole thing, and it's been a blast trying to figure out who each picture is before I read the correct guess.
> 
> I know a lot of our fluffs have similar or the same lines, so sometimes it does become a challenge. Some of the pics of Gustave remind me very much of Pippa, who are from the same breeder but the parents are different. I haven't gone and checked back further in the line, though I should sometime because they really do look so similar.



You got it Jackie, Matilda was a cutie pie as a baby and has grown into a beautiful girl! 

Now it's your turn to post a pic. I haven't so much on a thread...thank you Sylvia for starting this thread.


----------



## Orla

Awww I don't think I've ever seen a pic of baby Matilda - she was such a cute puppy :wub:


----------



## sherry

Matilda is sooo cute! And I knew that pic of Elena!


----------



## lydiatug

Funny, I knew it was Emma right away too...I wonder why!!!



Malt Shoppe said:


> Oh, I just knew that was Emma - I had to leave and couldn't reply, but I know Emma from painting that cute little f ace.
> 
> Owen is a living doll, what an adorable picture of an adorable little boy!
> 
> Love these pictures/guessing game!


----------



## Malt Shoppe

Ha.....I wonder why Lydia, could it have something to do with you seeing that adorable face daily?


----------



## lydiatug

You got it Claire!


----------



## Sylie

Orla said:


> Maybe Emma?


I was reading the thread again and noticed that this post was accidentally overlooked.

Congratulations, Orla :chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## wkomorow

Oh my what a beautiful little baby she was. no wonder Lorin and Paula fell so much in love.


----------



## Dominic

What a cutie pie baby Matilda. I have a good one! Who's this?


----------



## mylittleleo

Too cute and cuddly! Is that Mieka??


----------



## Dominic

mylittleleo said:


> Too cute and cuddly! Is that Mieka??



Ha! You're fast. Yes that's little miss artichoke Mieka.


----------



## Dominic

Now that's a special one! I'll give a hint, she's famous.


----------



## shellbeme

Dominic said:


> What a cutie pie baby Matilda. I have a good one! Who's this?


That beautiful little face is unmistakable :wub:


----------



## eiksaa

shellbeme said:


> That beautiful little face is unmistakable :wub:



Aww, I'll also add, that bias towards inactivity/non action is unmistakable.


----------



## mysugarbears

Dominic said:


> Now that's a special one! I'll give a hint, she's famous.




Stacy and Marina's Lucy? :blush:


----------



## Dominic

mysugarbears said:


> Stacy and Marina's Lucy? :blush:



Wow you're good! That's Lucy.


----------



## Sylie

On the subject of how some of them DO look alike...........

You know how pictures from various albums come up on the side of the screen. I just saw this picture and I thought it was my Ruru. It looks just like her when she was about 11 years old.










I'd show you a picture, but I don't have one on this computer. I have pictures of her in albums, and on discs, but no pictures that are more than four years old on this computer. :crying:


----------



## socalyte

I know I'm late doing this, but have been working all day. Guess who?


----------



## mysugarbears

socalyte said:


> I know I'm late doing this, but have been working all day. Guess who?




I think that's Kitzi.


----------



## mysugarbears

I'm so sorry i was supposed to post a pic when i guessed Lucy correctly.

Who can this baby be? :wub:


----------



## socalyte

You got it right, Debbie, it is Kitzi! 

I know who the next one is, but since I was just "up," I'll let someone else answer


----------



## sherry

Is it Owen?


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Wow Sue you are GOOD. I need to come on here more often, this is fun!


----------

